

Wall painted animation describing evolution - liangzan
http://blublu.org/sito/video/bbbb.htm

======
jerf
(spoiler)

I suppose it wouldn't be true _art_ without the obligatory "humans suck". Not
sure when that snuck into the definition of "art" but it seems pretty
entrenched now.

~~~
praptak
Yeah, maybe the message is cliché but the way it was delivered - for example
taking advantage of the cylindrical tank to paint the circular animation - was
awesome!

By the way, it was rather "violence gets back to you" than "humans suck".

~~~
jerf
Fair enough.

And yeah, it was awesome. Despite my eyeroll it was worth my time and I
upvoted it.

------
prawn
MUTO was a previous piece by the same artist which was very popular also.
Painted on public walls in Buenos Aires:

<http://vimeo.com/993998>

------
csmeder
I'm guessing this was not in Singapore.

That said WOW. That was an ambitious project. But what did the locals think of
trail of white paint he left behind?

